# ipad travel bags



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I noticed on Borsa Bella blog that she is designing an ipad bag!!!!!!!!

I sent her an email with my fabric request HAHA.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm not surprised.  Isn't the ipad the same size as the Kindle DX?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> I'm not surprised. Isn't the ipad the same size as the Kindle DX?


If I remember correctly the dimensions are different enough that the iPad wouldn't fit in the a KDX bag.

But I may have gotten that wrong?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My netbook in a cover fits in my Borsa Bella bag for DX with cover.  I didn't know that the Apple Ipad is bigger, but I haven't compared the dimensions.  The BB bag just has to be a little bigger than the dimensions of the cover.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

"OK, so here's the DX compared to the iPad:"

10.4" x 7.2" x 0.38" = KDX
9.56" x 7.47" x 0.5" = iPad

Data taken from a previous post.

Best Wishes!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Now I remember that post.  Ipad is a little wider and thicker.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

When I was ordering my iPad, Melissa told me she had ordered hers and was in the process of designing a case for the iPad.


----------

